# Cryptanthus



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright so I keep reading that cryptanthus are plants that need to be grown in the ground. But from all accounts of things I have seen and done, they fair far better attached to something.

Can someone please enlighten as to why they are thought of as good ground plants when they are in the same family as Bromeliads.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The majority of species grow terrestrially in nature.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you jason =D I figured you and hydropyte would say something fast, I just seem to not be able to grow them that way but rather epiphytically.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have grown them both ways, I have the best success terrestrially though, and with lots of moisture, they do not like being dry. The ones that I propagate are always WET.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Of the available genera of bromeliads, its almost a 50/50 terrestrial to epiphyte. A lot that are epiphytes can be grown terrestrially. Other way around, not so much.

While Crypts are truely a terrestrial bromeliad, the reason you're finding them to grow better epiphytically may be from your substrate being too wet. While they like moisture, being too wet will still kill them. 

You're not going to find Crypts in nature attached to anything but the ground. There are a handful however that are known to grow among rocks.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I wrote this in response to you two months ago (emphasis added):

"Cryptanthus species do not grow epiphytically in nature. They do not possess the cups found in tank bromeliads or the modified scales (trichomes) on most tillandsias. In Brazil, cryptanthus grow terrestrially, sometimes between rock crevices or on fallen logs in fairly fairly bright areas where it is humid with good drainage. (A few like it sunnier and drier, but these are usually not suitable vivarium plants.)

"Yes, I have seen pictures of them growing mounted in humid vivaria, as the high humidity allows them to put out roots (in the tropics, many plants can and do grow as 'opportunistic epiphytes.') At the same time, it is true that they do not grow well planted in the very moist substrates found in many PDF tanks. Still, the best way to grow cryptanthus long term is terrestrially, in a moderately moist (not wet) well-drained mix.

"In fact, almost half of the bromeliaceae are not epiphytic, including all Dyckia, Hechtia, Puya, Ananas and Cryptanthus. What many people do not know is that not all aechmea, vriesea and tillandsias are epiphytes (although most are); many nidularium, canistropsis, alcantarea and guzmania species can go either way.

"In case you are curious, one group of bromeliads that live in very damp places are some pitcairnia species--but they almost all get too big for most home vivaria."

The point is this: Just because a plant can grow epiphytically does not make it a true epiphyte; conversely, we can and do grow epiphytes in pots. Also, just because a plant is a member of an epiphytic family does not automatically make it an epiphyte. Pineapples are bromeliads, but they are not epiphytes. Neither are azaleas, or dieffenbachias, or African violets--all members of families with lots of epiphytes! And be careful of the genus: Most Anthuriums are epiphytes, but _Anthurium clarinervum_ lives among rocks, never in trees.

All that said, there are much better bromeliad choices for growing mounted.


----------

